# RODI unit help.



## Coolguy1181 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for a RODI unit to turn my water changes from a full day's job having to go and buy the water to getting my own water in house and doing it. Living in Brampton how many stages is best? Is my understanding of how they work right? Can I put any compnation of filters into the main filters? (Not including the RO membrane and DI resin) what's the best combo? I stumbled across http://www.aquasafecanada.com/products/aquarium-ii-7-stage-ro-di-system.html I'm slightly curious as to why a 7 stage system is 200 bucks delivered when everywhere is is so much more.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

The aquasafe works but it isnt ideal. There are better units out there. The aquasafe has the di resin split into 3 smaller stages so they can say its a 7 stage. Also the di cartridges sit horizontal but can be changed quite easily. I bought an aqua safe unit used here and it drops my tds from 290 ppm to 2 or 3 ppm. This is before the di resin and then di drops it to 0.


----------



## airwaterice.com (Feb 24, 2016)

Here is some info on filter arrays and rodi units...

http://airwaterice.com/rodi-expert-advice/?___store=default

I have new RODI units for $89 plus 10% off plus a free TDS meter. Perfect time to stop buying by the gallon! I'm a big supporter/sponsor of the club...here is the link http://airwaterice.com/weeklyspecials/mighty-mite-50gpd-with-di-added.html

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## shieva (Feb 23, 2013)

*RODI in Brampton*

I also live in Brampton...

I contacted Peel about the water quality report before I purchased my RODI kit.

I got mine from maxwaterflow, it covers all the requirements.

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-stage...o-di-hm-inline-tds-meter-50180-gpd_p_887.html


----------

